# Kultura > Arti shqiptar > Arti botëror >  Belly Dance

## Leila

Belly dance njihet ne Lindjen e Mesme si "raks sharqi" (vallezim i Lindjes ose vallezim i Orientit). Ne Perendim njihet si belly dance nga fjala Franceze "danse du ventre" (qe zbulon barkun). Shume eksperte thone se belly dancing eshte nje nga vallezimet me te vjetra boterore, prej 6000 vjet me pare, me rrenje nga Orienti, ne Indi e deri te Lindja e Mesme. Vallezimi u perhap nga Mesopotamia ne Afriken Veriore ku vajzat vallezonin me pagese per te mbledhur leke per pajen e tyre, dhe vazhdoi per ne Rome, Spanje, dhe Indi. Kur nje vajze kercente per here te pare, ai quheshe per te si nje festim i zhvillimit nga vajze ne grua. Belly dance mund te vallezohet vetem ose me te tjere, me idene se valltaret luajne, inkurajojne dhe u japin zemer njeri tjetrit ne skene.

Nje nga keqkuptimet me te perhapura per belly dance eshte nocioni se synimi i vallezimit eshte thjesht per argetimin e meshkujve. Historikisht, bellydance ka konotacione erotike dhe flirtuese dhe eshte njohur si ritual qe shfaqeshe vetem per grate, zakonisht gjate ceremonive te fertilitetit, neper ahenge ku pregatisnin nusen per dasem, ose neper tempuj. Ne shumicen e rasteve, prezenca e meshkujve eshte e ndaluar.

Belly dance vjen shume natyral per kockat dhe strukturen e muskujve te femrave, me levizje qe me shume vijne nga trungu i trupit se sa nga kembet dhe kofshet. Vallezimi shpesh fokusohet tek izolimi i pjeseve te ndryshme te trupit (legeni i trupit, gjoksi, shpatullat, brinjet, koka), duke i levizur ato pavaresisht ne menyre shume sensuale, per te thurur bashke gjithe formen e figures femerore. Praktikohet kembezbathur, qe per shume persona cileson bashkimin intim dhe fizik midis valltares, shprehja e saj, dhe Toka (qe eshte femerore, i.e. Mother Earth, Gaia, Sita, etj.)

Kostumet per belly dance jane shpesh shume-ngjyreshe, me materiale te rrjedhshme, dhe te kompletuara me shallra dhe vello te lehta. Cimbalet e gishtave (zills) jane shume te njohura, qe ne 200 B.C., dhe gjithashtu bizhuterite ekzotike, duke perfshire rripa brezi te detajuara, prej ku varen monedha qe, dikur, perbenin pasurine e familjes qe te mundesonte arratisjen e shpejte nqs nje grua duhet te largoheshe urgjentisht (ne kohe lufte, gjate ndo nje skandali, etj.). Aksesorira te tjera interesante qe perfshihen gjate vallezimit jane shpata, gjarpra, fucira, dhe mbajtese qirinjsh te medha, te kompletuara me qirinj te ndezur.

Vendasit e Lindjes se Mesme jane te afte te ndajne llojet e vallezimit, pa cka se per ne te tjeret te gjitha vallezimet belly dance na duken njesoj, ne "vallezim qyteti" apo "vallezimi fshati." Kur vallezimi u prezantua ne Amerike nga fundi i viteve 1980's, filluan te shfaqeshin lloje te reja vallezimi, te influencuara nga Perendimi (per te cilat do shkruaj me vone). Dikur kam lexuar ne nje liber se belly dance imitonte gruan qe lindte, qe eshte shume interesante menyra se si levizin barkun dhe kerthizen (plus duarte writhing ndoshta ne agoni... lol).

P.S.: Cila eshte fjala Shqip per fertilitet? lol

----------


## ChuChu

ku eshte ndryshimi i belly dance me ato qe jane strippers? gjokse e kofshe nxjerrin te parat, e po ato qisin dhe te dytat. dhe sigurisht qellimi kryesor i te dyja grupeve eshte argetimi i meshkujve.

----------


## dodoni

> ku eshte ndryshimi i belly dance me ato qe jane strippers? gjokse e kofshe nxjerrin te parat, e po ato qisin dhe te dytat. dhe sigurisht qellimi kryesor i te dyja grupeve eshte argetimi i meshkujve.



Ku ka me mire se te jeshe mashkull.......... shqiptar desha te them, kenga e Asgje Sikur Diellit.  :pa dhembe:

----------


## i_pakapshem

> ku eshte ndryshimi i belly dance me ato qe jane strippers? gjokse e kofshe nxjerrin te parat, e po ato qisin dhe te dytat. dhe sigurisht qellimi kryesor i te dyja grupeve eshte argetimi i meshkujve.


Strippers thjesht zhvishen dhe s'dine te kercejne.  Belly Dancers jane kercimtare legjitime.

p.s. Leila, fjala ne shqip eshte pjellori.

----------


## ChuChu

> Strippers thjesht zhvishen dhe s'dine te kercejne.  Belly Dancers jane kercimtare legjitime.


S'dijne te kercejne? Hahhaa. Ajo varet nga ku ke qene ti, se ka vende qe paguan $5 per te hyre, dhe te tjera qe si kusht duhet te harxhosh a min of several hundred dollars per te hyre.

legjitime. lol. what makes them legit? 

Dodoni ja qe e paska kuptuar (e shijuar, lol)

----------


## i_pakapshem

> S'dijne te kercejne? Hahhaa. Ajo varet nga ku ke qene ti, se ka vende qe paguan $5 per te hyre, dhe te tjera qe si kusht duhet te harxhosh a min of several hundred dollars per te hyre.
> 
> legjitime. lol. what makes them legit? 
> 
> Dodoni ja qe e paska kuptuar (e shijuar, lol)


Me cdo vend paguan per te hyre, dhe do sdo do ti lesh qindra dollare.  Kur flasim per te kercyer, nuk mund te quash levizjet ekzituese mbas shtylles se hekrit si kercim apo jo?

What makes them legit? Se jane profesioniste, sterviten shume per te qene ne formen qe kane, kane talent dhe sepse gjerat qe ato bejne me trupin femra mesatare si ben dot.

----------


## Leila

Tashme eshte bastardizuar ne kulm belly dance dhe vertete sherben per argetimin e meshkujve (psh kur Saidi i luteshe Zhades te kercente per te se ashtu ra ne dashuri me te i shkreti, dhe ajo kercente vetem per Lukas... lol), por historia dhe evolimi i vallezimit kishte te tjera synime dhe perdoreshe per rituale fertiliteti, sepse cdo festim atje nuk quhet festim po s'pati vallezim. Fakti qe praktikoheshe neper tempuj, eshte e dyshimte (per ne, te pakten). Nga njera ane kuptohet sepse po adhurojne perendite e asaj kohe, kurse ne anen tjeter dihet se neper tempuj rrinin ato qe ne diten tone ne do i quanim prostituta, mgjs ky si koncept nuk njiheshe atehere dhe u specifikua me vone. Prostitutat ishin si geishat -- te njohura, te zgjuara, inteligjente, te edukuara, te bukura, dhe shume artiste me plot kuptimin e fjales (merreshin me artet me te ndryshme, qe nga vallezimi e deri tek artizanati). Per me teper, te qenit prostitute ishte te ishe femra me e lire dhe me statusin me te larte qe mund te kishte nje femer (psh mund te ishe pronare, pa patur nevoje per baba apo burre).

Diku ne Indi e kishin tradite dikur se ne naten e marteses nusja do shkonte ne ndo nje tempull dhe do cvirgjeroheshe nga ndo nje kalimtar komplet random, e vetem atehere do ktheheshe e te zbriste ne fshat ku e priste burri. Tek Gilgamesh, epika qe vjen prej asaj zone, kur u krijua Enkidu (opozitari i Gilgamesh-it dhe shoku i tij me i ngushte, sic ishte Halili per Mujin) nga natyra dhe perendite, ai ishte si kafshe por me pamje njeriu. Gilgamesh dergoi nje prostitute qe e "edukoi" Enkidu-n duke i dhene buke te pjekur (tregues i civilizimit) ne vend te frutave qe gjente neper peme dhe duke kryer marredhenie seksuale me te. Se fundi, Enkidu del nga e gjithe eksperienca si nje qenie me njerezore, me i ditur per boten, dhe me burreror. Kjo ishte merite e prostitutes.

Ne Lindjen e Mesme burrat nuk e inkurajojne belly dancing nga gruaja e tyre, kurse ne Perendim, grate s'po pushojne duke e lavderuar per pluset and singing its praises se si belly dancing e kane si "liberation of your inner vixen," lol. Interesante qe belly dancing dhe striptizi po marrin fame bashkarisht si nje menyre tjeter e ushtrimeve te gjimnastikes. Tregon qe kane disa gjera te perbashketa... te pakten ne syte (ndoshta amatore) e Perendimoreve.

Fotot e mesiperme jane bellydancers koti, por s'po gjeja dot ne google ndo nje tamam tradicionale. (Edhe flm qe me kujtove "pjellore"-n... lol)

----------


## Fiori

Material i lezetçëm Leila : ) 

Kam parasysh filmin me Reese Witherspoon, Vanity Fair, skena ku ajo kercen nen drejtimin e Steyne, fantastike. Dhe ne mos gaboj ishte dhe shtatzene kur ka xhiruar ate pjese.

Ndersa ne lidhje me percaktimin e ketij lloj kercimi si art, varet nga kultura e njerzve. Ka njerez qe dhe baletin nuk e karakterizojne si art, edhe sot e kesaj dite. Jo gjithcka sensuale eshte me patjeter dhe perverse.


Pershendetje

----------


## Leila

> Kur vallezimi u prezantua ne Amerike nga fundi i viteve 1980's, filluan te shfaqeshin lloje te reja vallezimi, te influencuara nga Perendimi (per te cilat do shkruaj me vone).


Ore, si s'ma kapet kete gafe mua juve? Thashe ne 1980, 26 vjet me pare. I keni harruar fotot vintage bardh-e-zi erotike te viteve '20 ku femrat visheshin me kostume si belly dancers? S'me lejojne t'i postoj, pa i postoja ne vend. Data korrekte eshte pas 1890's, jo 1980's. Amerika u perball me belly dance tek Chicago's World's Fair ne vitin 1893, ku nje valltare Egjiptiane te cilen i kishin vene nofken "Little Egypt" dha nje shfaqje vallezimi belly dance. Amerikanet u mahniten nga vallezimi dhe keshtu lindi tradita e belly dance Amerikan.

Stili i belly dancing Amerikan quhet American tribal-style. Belly dance Amerikan eshte formuar nga tradita te ndryshme, dhe eshte gjithnje ne evolim, arsyeja pse ka kaq variante te ndryshme vallezimi. Vallezimi i vellove dhe i shpatave eshte sajim Amerikan, te cilet kane influencuar valltaret ne Lindjen e Mesme. Vallezimi American tribal-style u njoh si stil rreth 20 vjet me pare, dhe eshte i mirenjohur sidomos rreth Bay Area, ne Kaliforni. Eshte nje bashkim te disa lloje vallezimesh te kulturave te ndryshme dhe nuk reprezanton nje kulture te vetme. 

Vallezimi i shportave ose i vazove/fucive eshte frymezuar nga disa burime, duke perfshire stilet e vallezimeve te Beduineve dhe grave ne Tunisi, qe balancojne shportat ose fucite mbi koke gjate vallezimeve ose gjate jetes se tyre te perditshme. Gjithashtu, perfshin line-dancing nga vallezime tradicionale nga Arabia. Nje vallezim tjeter quhet Toronaga, e cila eshte nje lloj vallezimi Turk me ritem Kashlamar, qe ka nje meter 9/8.

Vallezimi i vellove ndahet ne dy lloje. E para eshte me nje vello dhe e dyta me dy, kjo e fundit eshte nje zhvillim me kontemporar ne belly dance Amerikan. Vallezimi i vellove eshte nje shtese e re e vallezimit belly dance, prej 100 viteve te fundit, por ka qene pjese e belly dance Amerikan qe kur u perhap ne fillim. Kjo shtese eshte vene re per here te pare ne vitin 1896 tek "The Dance of the Seven Veils," nga opera e Richard Strauss, SALOME, e bazuar tek drama e Oscar Wilde me te njejtin titull. Valltaret e belly dancing e moren kete ide dhe filluan te vallezonin me vello jo shume kohe me pas. Vallezimi me vello eshte pare ne te dyja vallezimet Amerikane dhe Egjiptiane, por me disa ndryshime. Tek belly dance Egjiptian, vallezuesja del ne skene duke mbajtur nje vello, ose e mbuluar me te, kercen me te per nje minute ose dy, dhe me pas e flak tutje dhe mbaron vallezimin. Ndersa ne Amerike, velloja perdoret gjate gjithe kercimit per hir te elementit mahnites dhe vezullues qe ka velloja.

Vallezimi me shpata quhet "raks al sayf," e cila eshte shume argetuese per ta ndjekur, por nuk ka qene nje vallezim shume i perhapur ne Lindjen e Mesme. Burrat ne Egjipt praktikonin nje lloj vallezimi qe e quanin "el ard," dhe qe perfshinte shpatat e ngritura, por grate nuk njiheshin qe te perdornin shpata si aksesori gjate vallezimit te tyre. Ne Amerike dhe ne shtete te tjere Perendimore (Brazili i Zhades  :shkelje syri:  lol) vallezimi me shpata eshte me i njohur dhe, si rezultat prej natyres se saj dramatike, shume terheqese. Vallezimi me shpate ilustron fuqine e femres, balancen dhe qendrimin e saj gjithashtu.

Ne e njihni Loreena McKennit, eshte nje kengetare shume interesante. Vokalizon "Nefeli"-n e Haris Alexiou (ne Shqip eshte "Sonata" e Eli Fares) dhe ne Amerike e perdorin muziken e saj si muzike per belly dance. Moda e kostumeve ketu vijne nga stilet Berber, Afghani dhe Maroken dhe perfshijne xhufka, pantallona te gjera (shallvare sic kishte Xhini ne vitet '70 qe e jepte Italiani tek ne dikur... lol), funde voluminoze, bizhuteri antike, dhe kurora te detajuara. Influencat e belly dance Amerikan jane te shumta, qe shkojne pertej Lindjes se Mesme dhe Afrikes dhe kane te bejne me kultura te tjera, si psh levizjet e Polinezeve apo Gypsy flamenco, te Romeve.

"Raks sharki" eshte nje tjeter menyre per te quajtur belly dancing dhe ne Amerike, kur mendojne njerezit per belly dance, mendojne per stilin cabaret, qe dallohet tek dy fotot qe vura me larte nga google. Kostumi tipik jane sytjena, rrip brezi, fund, rruaza, monedha qe shkelqejne dhe xhingla-mingla te ketij lloji. Sa me shume xixa aq me mire per ta. Arsyeja pse mua personalisht s'me pelqejne eshte sepse e kane bastarduar dhe e kane afruar shume me prostitutat e Mesjetes (nga kostumet e Halloween-it). Kur bejne panaire per Mesjeten ne Amerike dhe qe vishen me kostume nga me te ndryshmet, dallon afrimitetin direkt. Po gjeta foto neper google ndo nje dite do i sjell ketu ta kuptoni ndryshimin.

Cabaret Egjiptian, ose raks sharki Egjiptian, valltarja ben levizje me trupin ne qender te tyre, zakonisht duke kercyer ne nje hapesire me te vogel. Raks sharki Turk lejon valltaren te beje levizje me te gjera te legenit te trupit dhe te trupit ne pergjithesi, dhe te perdori skenen/hapesiren ne maskimum. Vallezimi solo i raks sharki-t zakonisht eshte improvizore, sajohet ne cast, duke ndjekur ritmin e muzikes dhe humorin e valltares sipas rastit. Nqs do vallezojne si grup, raks sharki eshte i koreografuar me kujdes, duke ndjekur ndryshimet e ritmit te muzikes.

----------


## Leila

Ne 1893 tek Chicago World's Fair, publiku Amerikan u perball me gjera qe nuk i kishin pare kurre, psh si Ferris Wheel dhe filmat ("moving pictures" sic i quanin atehere). Nje burre me emrin Sol Bloom, per te terhequr spektatoret e ketij panairi fantastik qe te vinin e te shikonin shfaqjen e tij me valltaret Algjeriane nga Maroku, krijoi frazen teper te suksesshme -- "belly dancers" (nuk e kam idene ne e mori nga Francezet emertimin). Ne nje periudhe kohe kur edhe pulpa e kembes se femres ishte shume risque, fraza e Sol Bloom-it terhoqi aq shume spektatore sa qe nje senator u perpoq ta ndalonte shfaqjen ne panair. Gazetaret reportuan "skandalin" e turmave kurioze qe u rreshtuan per te blere nje bilete. Nje surprize i priste brenda ne shfaqje -- valltaret ishin te veshura, pa shfaqur as edhe nje kerthize... lol.

Ketu hyjne fotot vintage qe benin fotografet Perendimore gjate viteve 1920's (dhe me pare dhe me pas... lol) ne perpjekje e siper per te dokumentuar keto kultura qe per Perendimoret ishte shume "e prapambetur," dhe si rezultat, shume seksuale. Dolen "French Postcard" (Kartolina Franceze) qe tregonin gra "te palejueshme" duke pozuar me rroba ekzotike, dhe kjo permbushte cfare Europianeve u mungonte gjate asaj kohe -- gra gjysem te zhveshura duke kercyer me shallra te lehta  :shkelje syri: 

Gjate kesaj kohe dolen valltare si Zourna, Ivanova, Samia Gamal, Kate Vaughan dhe Loie Fuller qe koreografuan vallezime shume ekspresive qe ushqyen interpretimin Hollivudian te valltareve Orientale. Vallezimi antik i kulturave te Lindjes se Mesme qe quhen kolektivisht "Vallezime Orientale" kane shume pak ngjajshmeri me ate lloj vallezimi qe njihet ne Perendim si belly dance. Vizioni i belly dancers si vajzat e bukura te haremit qe kercejne per sulltanin eshte thjesht interpretimi Hollivudian. Fjala "harem" vjen nga fjala Arabike "haram," qe dmth "e palejueshme." Grate dhe femijet jetonin ne oda te vecanta qe ishin "haram" per burrat jashte familjes se tyre. Keto dhoma mbronin respektin e femrave dhe familjeve, dhe keto gra kurre nuk kercenin per argetimin e burrave te shtepise.

Zourna ishte produkti i nje babai Tunisian Arab dhe nje nene Franceze. Ajo e kaloi femijerine e saj ne Tunisi ku mesoi te vallezonte. Kur burri i saj vdiq dhe familja e saj humbi pasurine, ajo u detyrua te beheshe nje valltare profesionale neper kafenera. Ajo studjoi balet dhe koreografoi vallezime te ndryshme ku perzjente kercimet nga Tunisia me baletin. Per Perendimin ajo ishte dritarja e tyre per tek kultura Orientale, dicka paksa shqetesuese sepse vallezimi i saj s'mund te quheshe vallezim tamam autentik i Lindjes se Mesme.

Tek "Dance of Greeting" i Zourna-s (Vallezimi i Pershendetjes), valltarja dilte ne skene duke mbajtur nje vello qe mbulonte gjysmen e trupit te saj. Kur arrinte tek vendi i duhur, ajo ngrinte duarte larte dhe i levizte duke terhequr me to vellon deri sa ajo zbulohet komplet. Kur nje levizje e kokes (from her master) te jepte komanden per te vallezuar, ajo me nje here flakte vellon pertoke. 

Nje tjeter nga vallezimet e saj titulloheshe "Handkerchief Dance" (Vallezimi i Shamise), qe supozoheshe te ishte nje imitim i vallezimeve te shamive ne Afriken Veriore. Njera nga dy shamite qe perdoreshin gjate vallezimit simbolizon vajzen vete dhe tjetra te dashurin e saj qe do zgjidheshe se shpejti. Fillimisht ajo kap njerin cep te seciles shami me dhembe, duke i ngrohur per tu dhene jete. Pastaj i shtrin pertoke paralelisht me nj-tj dhe vallezon rreth tyre dhe midis tyre krejt indiferente, per te treguar fuqine dhe aftesine e saj per te kaluar caqet dhe per tu kthyer e lire nga "pushteti" i te dashurit. Levizje shume flirtuese kjo e tipit tani-me-ke-tani-s'me-ke, tregon se si femrat qe s'jane te lehta "luftojne" (si goca te mira... lol) deri sa t'u jepen meshkujve. Me pas, ajo i var shamite ne rripin e shallvareve, si xhepa ne secilen ane te brezit, dhe i shtyn me duar per te treguar qe jane bosh dhe keshtu merr dhurata (imagjinare) nga spektatoret. Per te treguar bujarine, ajo leshon njerin cep te seciles shami qe te varen dhe te "zbrazen." Valltarja vazhdon te terheqe vemendje deri tek klimaksi i vallezimit ku ajo puth njeren nga shamite, dhe ngadale e kalon poshte trupit nga zemra dhe trupi, dhe e hedh shuk mbi nje spektator (i dashuri i porsazgjedhur). Shamia sherben si ftese dhe kthimi i shamise nga mashkulli tregon se ai nuk eshte me i interesuar per te. Ky vallezim ishte thjesht nje shpikje e Zourna-s dhe nuk ka fare ngjajshmeri me vallezimet qe praktikoheshin ne Tunisi. Vallezimi i saj nuk kontribuoi per tek mirekuptimi i kultures Orientale.

Vallezimet e shoqerive Lindore nuk kane qene kurre per argetim keshtu sic eshte belly dancing sot. Ashtu sic kercejme ne neper festa, burrat, grate dhe femijet nga Lindja e Mesme te gjithe merrnin pjese ne vallezime per te festuar dasma, lindje dhe raste te tjera te bukura. Nuk ka patur kostume te vecanta vallezimi. Ne Afriken Veriore valltaret ndo nje here perdornin shami dore ose shallra, qe ishin copa te plota dhe jo si vellot e holla dhe teper te tejdukshme qe shohim sot. Ne Azerbaijan dhe Uzbek grate kercenin me vello te lidhura me veshjet e kokes (kurora), dmth mbulonin fytyrat. Ne Turqi burrat dhe grate mund te kercenin bashke duke mbajtur anet opozitare te shamise apo shallit. Ne cdo rast vellot, shallrat apo veshjet e tjera mbi koke ishin per modesti dhe jo per te terhequr mashkullin seksualisht.

----------


## diikush

teme interesante, por mendoj se duhen me shume ilustrime (me figura, foto, video clips) per ti mbushur mendjen ketyrve qe eshte kercim koreografik, jo thjesht argetim



P.S. Kuqe, si burrat si grate me sy i shikojne vetem belly dancerat, nuk eshte se i hane pas darke  :ngerdheshje:  keshtu qe i bie te mos jete argetim per burrat vetem (dhe mos me thuaj qe ti nuk e apreshiejt gjene e bukur kur manifestohet nga nje femer lol)

----------


## Antipatrea

kam nja dy foto ketu qe i kam bere kur benim party ne Turqi, po skam scaner...

----------


## Leila

Vallezimi i vellove thuajse u zhduk plotesisht nga belly dance pas periudhes Greke dhe Romake ne Afriken Veriore, por u rishfaq ne Amerike me "Little Egypt" (me larte). Gjithsesi, vallezimi i meparshem me vello dhe vallezimi i tanishem nuk jane njesoj.

Velloja eshte nje aksesori intriguese, prej te ciles lindin imazhet e nje modestie te paster si edhe imazhet erotike qe te bejne te mendosh lakuriqesine poshte saj. Per me teper, japin pershtypjen e perendeshave te lashta qe "fluturojne" duke zbritur ose duke u ngjitur per ne qiell. 

Ne Afriken Veriore, vallezimet binin ne dy kategori. Njeri grup ishte me vallezime shamie dhe tjetra me vallezime shallrash. Vallezimet ishin pak a shume te njellojta por levizjet ndryshonin prej aksesorive qe perdornin. Nje shami ose nje shall me i madh lejonte per levizje te ndryshme. Vallja e shamive zakonisht perdorte nje ose dy shami. Nje shami mbaheshe ne secilen dore ose mund te mbaheshe me te dyja duarte. Me pas valltaret e rrotullonin, e mblidhnin, e benin shuk, ose e "shtrydhnin" duke kercyer me ritem te shpejte dhe duke u dhene kembeve, nderkohe duke rrotulluar ose luajtur me shamite ne dore.

Ne Lindjen e Mesme kishin vallezime ku perdornin copera vellosh ose shallrash teper te tejdukshem dhe te bollshem. Ne Azerbaijan (ku dhe flasin Turqisht) femrat perdorin gjate vallezimeve shamira, shallra dhe vello per te nxjerre ne pah bukurine e tyre femerore. Gjate vallezimeve, ato tregojne pjese te trupit me shume delikatese dhe ne nje menyre shume flirtuese, si psh syte, hunden, fytyren dhe kostumin e gjoksit qe ishte zbukuruar shume bukur me bizhuteri dhe kostume te lezetshme. Per ta kuptuar kete gjest me mire, kini parasysh se Myslimanet si popull ne pergjithesi, nuk kapen shume pas permasave te nje femre. Ata fokusohen ne bukurine e fytyres se saj dhe hiret e saj si femer, menyra se si leviz me shume shkathtesi dhe hijeshi, se si tregon formen kur ecen (dhe medeomos duhet te kesh ca tul, perndryshe s'te del dot forma e trupit mbi rroba). Kur bien ne dashuri, e pershkruajne femren shume te bukur e bere e tille medeomos nga dashuria qe ndjen ai per vajzen ne fjale. Njera nga pershkrimet qe me vjen nder mend dhe qe me kujton Shqiptaret eshte kur i krahasojne vetullat e femres si nje gjysem-hene perfekte... lol. Pavaresisht sa shtypese e paraqesin kulturen Islame, ajo ka aspekte te bukura te saj qe nuk i gjen gjekundi tjeter sepse aty jane shtypur nga nje ideologji tjeter akoma me dhunuese (i.e. Kristianizmi).

Kur femrat e Azerbaijan perdorin kete lloj shamie, ajo nuk eshte njesoj si velloja sepse mund te levize me lehte se sa velloja qe sherben si shtese e kapeles apo kurores se valltares. Liria e levizjeve eshte e limituar si pasoje, por variantet e gjesteve jane prap shume te pasura, dhe grate Azeri mund te bejne ca levizje qe nuk i bejne dot te gjitha valltaret e zonave te tjera pasi vellon e veshin ndryshe nga valltaret Orientale, vellot e te cilave nuk jane te leshuara. Mbani mend Xhinin me shallvaret dhe jelekun roze, ajo e kishte vellon e leshuar poshte mjekres (dhe me duket dhe pas koke, s'e mbaj mend kostumin e saj saktesisht). Keshtu e kishin dhe grate ne Azerbaijan. Ne kulturen e tyre ka nje lloj vallezimi e cila femra e fejuar duhet ta beje perpara burrit te saj te ri ose eprorit perpara marteses. Sic mund ta presim, ato kercenin duke flirtuar me vellon por kuptohet jo hapurazi se u dilte nami i keq. Ajo ishte mundesia e tyre per te joshur mashkullin ne menyre modeste dhe me sekretive. Imagjinoj nuset e reja qe s'dijne e i bejne gjerat aq cilter sa rrezik ua marrin per keq. Pastaj na del ndo nje me eksperience, vejushe e tipit "black widow," qe ia heq trunin fare dhenderr-ziut.

Ne disa vallezime kontemporare ne Uzbek, velloja ose shalli perdoret si shtese mbi ndo nje veshje koke ose ne flokun e valltareve, dhe rrinte i leshuar. Valltarja kishte mundesin te mbulonte fytyren ose nje pjese te fytyres kur del ne skene fillimisht perpara se te kerceje dhe e leshon nga dora me pas qe t'i rrije e varur pas koke. Nje tjeter alternative ishte ta perdornin vellon per t'u mbuluar nqs donin te benin ndo nje gje te vecante gjate vallezimit. Vec nuk kercenin te mbuluara me te gjithe kohes.

Ne Turqi, valltaret Orientale ishin zakonisht Rom (Gypsies) dhe njiheshin si "çengis." Ndo nje here ato vallezonin me fundet e shallrave te tyre ne goje. Gjithashtu, perdornin dhe nje ose dy shallra te vegjel ne disa prej vallezimeve te tyre. Shamite qe mbanin ne dore sherbenin qe nqs nje femer donte te coheshe e te vallezonte, ajo do kapte cepin tjeter te shamise ne menyre qe te mos kishin kontakt fizik. Nje tjeter lloj vallezim "çengi" vinte ne perdorim shallrat per te demostruar relatat romantike si pantomime (i.e. Marcel Marcel). Duke mbajtur secilen cep te shamise ne secilen dore, ato mund te luanin rolin e nje te virgjere te turpshme ose te nje te dashure flirtuese. Ndryshe rrotullonin shallin mbi koke dhe qafe ose e mbanin me gishta para fytyres si nje vello dhe si rezultat vallezimi ka marre emerimet "kaytan oyunu" ose "tura oyunu" ("kaytan" dhe "tura" dmth gershet, rrip, shami e lidhur pisk ne disa vende).

Ne disa pjese te Europes, grate praktikonin nje lloj vallezimi me shallra. Romet ne Rusi bejne nje lloj vallezimi ku manipulojne shallrat e tyre pak a shume ne te njejten menyre sic bejne valltaret e Lindjes. Valltaret Rom te flamenco-s ne Spanje ndo nje here vallezojne me shallrat e tyre te medha qe quhen "mantons" (se mos kemi emer ne Shqip ne).

Vallezimi me vello te tipit qe shohim sot nuk u be pjese formale e teatrove te vallezimit Oriental deri ne vitet 1940. Sipas disa valltareve te famshme Egjiptiane, Samia Gamal dhe Tahiya Carioca, mbreti Farouk i Egjiptit kishte punesuar nje balerine te njohur Ruse qe te mesonte vajzat e tij. Keto vajza ishin mbesat e (Her Sultanic Highness) Princess Fawzia bint Fuad, qe ishte motra e mbretit Farouk, dhe qe rrjedhin nga familje Shqiptare me perzierje Franceze. Me pas martoi princin e Iranit, dhe u be me dy kurora. Ne doni foto te saj, e keni tek Albumi Fotografik tek personalitet e shquara Shqiptare, ose klikoni ketu. E mbanin per shume te bukur por fatkeqe... dhe si mos ishte e tille e shkreta kur e perdoren si mjet politik gjithe jetes. Mund te themi qe kjo familje Shqiptare luajti nje rol masiv (them "masiv" per shkak te pozites se tyre shoqerore dhe si rrjedhoje aftesise me e spikatur per te perhapur nje "trend") tek perhapja e vallezimit me vello.

Balerina qe punesoi mbreti Farouk e kishte emrin Ivanova, e cila gjate viteve 1940 i mesoi Samia Gamal gjera te ndryshme rreth vallezimit, psh se si te mbante vellon gjate daljes ne skene. Ivanova e kopjoi kete lloj vallezimi nga zonat afer Azerbaijan, dhe vazhdoi te mesoje dhe valltare te tjera Orientale si psh Binjaket Jamal (Xhemal... lol), qe ne fakt nuk ishin binjake por thjesht motra qe visheshin njesoj dhe mbanin floket dhe makiazh identik me njera tjetren. Samia Gamal vajti dhe e beri te njohur vallezimin me vello neper teatrot ne Egjipt. E praktikoi dhe ne Amerike dhe ne nje film me titullin ALI BABA DHE 40 HAJDUTET, qe u perhap neper shtetet e tjera. Kjo u be aq e famshme sa qe valltaret Orientale e futen kete element tek koreografia e tyre.

Baleti Rus shtoi vellon ne disa prej koreografite e tyre, ndoshta duke e huazuar idene nga Caucasus (ne Jug, afer Azerbaijan) ose nga SALOME e Oscar Wilde. Balerinat tregonin karakteret e Salome dhe Kleopatres, dhe balerinat e tjera vallezonin duke mbajtur vello.

Sic e thashe edhe me siper, ne Amerike, vallezimi i vellove ngriti rrenje tek THE DANCE OF THE SEVEN VEILS te Oscar Wilde, nga personalitete te njohura si Kate Vaughan dhe Loie Fuller, dhe nga interpretimi Hollivudian i Orientit antik. Per me teper, influenca mund te kete ardhur edhe nga "kartolina Franceze" vintage ku femrat zhvisheshin per fotografin.

Me poshte: poster i Salomit te Richard Strauss me koken e John, qe e kam patur avatar ne 2003  :buzeqeshje: 

Aubrey Beardsley, qe me pelqen mua ne vecanti, ka bere poster per Salomin e Oscar Wilde (ne nuk gabohem), por keto detaje jane per teme tjeter.

1 - Valltare e paidentifikuar, duke luajtur me zills.
2 - Renée Adorée, aktore French silent film. Foto rreth viteve 1920. Nuk tregonin kerthize, ashtu sic nuk lejonin Xhinin ne '70.
3 - Kjo ishte Little Egypt. Foto skandaloze e asaj kohe.

----------


## Leila

Valltare Turke:


Nejla Ates, the "Exquisite Turkish Delight"


Nejla Ates serisht:

----------


## Leila

Gota Ljungberg si Salome.


Kjo foto ka nxitur shume diskutime pasi ngjason shume me Oscar Wilde. Ne fakt, eshte nje kengetare opere me emrin Alice Guszalewicz, e veshur si Salome.


Per me shume foto interesante te aktoreve si Elizabeth Taylor, Gina Lollobrigida, Nastassja Kinski, Hedy Lamarr, burra te veshur te drag, dhe belly dancing ne foto gjate viteve (si edhe burlesque strippers that milked it for all it was worth), klikoni ketu.

Me poshte ne foton e bashkangjitur -- Opera Bullgare me titullin HAREM'S SECRET rreth 1960-1961. Balerina Julieta.

----------


## Pasiqe

Nuk ishte kjo qe e quanin "Burlesque"?  Une ate per stripping e dija...  col, mbase kam qene gabim, po po e nxoren ne HBO si dokumentar pas ores 10:30PM shume innocent nuk eshte  :ngerdheshje:

----------


## Leila

Vallezimi belly dance perpiqet te imitoje levizjet e gjarprit, dhe valltaret qe kercejne me gjarpra, perdorin boa apo pythons, dhe jo kobra apo gjarpra me zile (keto me duket i kane tradite Indianet). Gjarpri eshte kafshe femerore qe dikur paganet e shoqeronin me idene e perendeshes. Prandaj dhe shpesh here mund te shihni belly dancers me gjarpra, pasi keto kafshe jane perdorur neper ritualet antike bashke me belly dancing, qe sic e kam thene dhe me siper, eshte nje lloj vallezimi i vjeter qe praktikoheshe per falje, ceremonira, sakrifica, lindje, gezime, etj.. Besoj se deri diku ka te beje me idene e gjarprit dhe molles (dhe gruas-Eves), por Kristianizmi i dha tone krejt negative gjarprit si simbol, qe per nje pjese te mire te Kristianeve simbolizon grate ne pabesine e tyre, mekati dhe denimi qe lindja e femijeve per Even te jete agoni. Interesante, ka shume paralelizma midis traditave fetare, dhe prej kesaj disa historiane/antropologe/studjues mbrojne teorine se belly dancing simbolizon lindjen qe kalojne femrat. Duke patur keto me siper parasysh, e kupton qe medeomos qe belly dancing eshte vertete dicka private, dicka midis femrave, tradite puro matriarchal, qe i ka mahnitur meshkujt me shekuj te tere dhe akoma vazhdon t'i mahnisi edhe sot e kesaj dite.

Meshkujt deri diku kane kompleks inferioriteti per femrat pasi femrat shoqerohen me te magjikshmen, me natyren (Mother Earth), me te mistershmen qe sundon ne psiqiken e njeriut -- dhe per shume persona kjo e mistershmja eshte manifestuar si ideja e Zotit/Allahut (perjashto ateistet). Eshte femra ajo qe jep jete dhe per shume kohe meshkujt nuk e kane ditur qe femra ka nevoje per meshkujt qe te jape jete (kur e kuptuan atehere u permbys bota... lol). Ne baze te ketij mentaliteti ata jane bere akoma me kureshtare dhe e kane cilesuar vallezimin ne nje menyre shume te ceket si krejt erotike, sepse vertete i terheq. Erotikja kjo eshte -- e pamundura, e mistershmja, idealja, interesantja, etj.. If you ask me, striptizi lindi prej ketij kurioziteti dhe ndjesi inferioriteti qe kane patur meshkujt ne lidhjen me ritualet e femres.

----------


## Dj-GabrieL

*Me sa di une ky lloj kercimi eshte futur vone ne Shqiperi.Egzistojne Clube nate ne te cilet kercehet ky lloje kercimi.Nuk e di por mentaliteti i idsa shqiptarve e shofin me nje sy pak si te ashper kete lloje kercimi ne Clubet e nates.Mua personalisht me pelqen shume..*

----------


## vagabondo_nyc

Dhe une e pelqej shume bellydancing. Dikur ne Bleecker st. i frekuentoja shpesh lokalet qe kane belly dancing. Asnjehere smund te krahasosh belly dancing me strippizem. Belly dancing eshte art me vete.

----------


## forever

> Nuk ishte kjo qe e quanin "Burlesque"?  Une ate per stripping e dija...  col, mbase kam qene gabim, po po e nxoren ne HBO si dokumentar pas ores 10:30PM shume innocent nuk eshte


Aman mi goje si bon dhe ti. Sikur ske pa noihere belly dancing apo Burlesque ..ndoshta dhe ske pa jo..ti je rrit me HBO  :ngerdheshje: ..megjithate eshte si me krahasu kekun me byrekun (burkesque /kabare being the "keku" me leng  :perqeshje: )  :ngerdheshje: 

kercimi i belit (apo hedhja/lujtja belore i bi shqip lol) eshte goxha i lezecem dhe ka qellime jo vetem estetike sigurisht..po kur e bejn me ashtu gogla me zhurme eshte tamom harem i madh

e, vagabondo, pse streap-tease (joshje tu heq rrobat, joshje nga e shqymja e rrobave lol) nuk o art m'vete? hudhja e belit ka pas qene streapteasmit i pashallarve neper hareme. Ene ato i merrshin mbreterit ne krevate pas pune lool. e ka pa ate filmin kamasutra ti? artin e K*urversise u msonte zysha ene atyre, belly dancing ishte nje nga mjetet e joshjes se meshkujve..atyre qe paguanin, neverrtheless 

pune gjuhe (linguistike) lindje perendim vetem.

----------

